# Linx 10 tablet - restoring to default



## jerry486

Hello All!

I own a Linx 10 tablet and am planning on putting the windows 10 preview on it (just to mess around and participate in developing this system from a tablet perspective).

Since its now easy to install this directly from windows 8.1 (can get an app for it) I also have to consider reverting back to 8.1 if needed.

I am an experienced PC and laptop user, however tablets are a bit new to me (do they even have a bios? don't ask me they have to, don't they?)

What's the best way for me to create a complete backup? Windows backup? How do I force the tablet to boot in a specific way (I have a keyboard for it)? Will it boot from USB drive/USB dvd-rom if needed?

many thanks in advance


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

This operation shouldn't be done on a tablet as altering settings may be locked, difficult, or ruin the machine.

Windows 10 is a preview build design for those who need to build software, test the UI, and other things.

Unless you need Windows 10, wait for the full release.

Yes, Windows tablets do have a BIOS.


----------



## jerry486

Ruin it? That's not what I wanted to hear haha but thanks! 
Don't mind ruining it as long as I can re-image it 
I guess I will have to put this on my VM and live with that.
Will the be an RC version of 10?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

On a normal PC, I'd say go for it. However, on the tablet I would avoid it.

There may or may not be an RC version of 10. We'll have to wait and see.

A VM is the safest way of running Windows 10.


----------

